# Demo Days



## adamh (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find either a list of demo days in New England or just the best way to find out about them in general?


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 10, 2010)

The best way = Stay tuned to this forum!!!

As dates get announced, you will see a pretty comprehensive thread on the subject. I think it is usually a "sticky" thread (one that stays at the top), so that you don't have to hunt for it.

Also, pray for early season weather that is conducive to demo days, bc last year, I know at least Mt. Snow's was canceled and unable to be rescheduled.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Also, pray for early season weather that is conducive to demo days, bc last year, I know at least Mt. Snow's was canceled and unable to be rescheduled.



Best way to plan on a weekend to avoid weather wise = look at when Mount Snow schedules a demo day :lol: 

Their 3 last attempts have been called off   December 2008 - ice storm   December 2009 - called it off a week out as they weren't open yet   March 2010 "make up" try - nasty NCP/"immature snow" storm on the scheduled day - called off yet again :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2010)

that or midweek.


----------



## adamh (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't some mountains run demo programs throughout the whole season, pretty much every day?


----------



## bigbog (Sep 10, 2010)

Demo Days are a lot of fun....a must, but as said....ultimate fit sometimes takes a little time...Columbus Day wkend is the time to start with the boots..imho.   Shops around the resorts most always will have somekind of package for demoing the new/relatively-new skis....available anytime, but definitely not as easy and convenient as the Demo Day choices with the ski techs standing there in the tents...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

adamh said:


> Don't some mountains run demo programs throughout the whole season, pretty much every day?



the places i've seen that offer demo programs all season are paid options, basically rental of a  new high end ski.   i did this a few times years ago when i just started getting back into skiing after a few years off and had old straight skis.  i'd think almost every mountain offers this.

if you want free then you have to chase down the places that are having a demo day, where multiple vendors come in to push their product.

one of the moderators here used to maintain a sticky thread on this topic, updating it all year as new demo days were announced, but i don't see one for this season, yet!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, gm's got a point..surrounding shops will run demoing much like a rental.  Given I just checked out *Sugarloaf's 12/10-12/11* Demo Days for only $5(Plus lift ticket or pass)...one can see some savings.  I have never returned to an area shop to switch skis midday...so no knowledge of procedure...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

here is an example of one of the paid demos.

http://www.okemo.com/okemowinter/ratesandrentals/rentalsrepairs/democenters.asp


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> one of the moderators here used to maintain a sticky thread on this topic, updating it all year as new demo days were announced, but i don't see one for this season, yet!



I'm getting to it.  It's only early Sept, I'm still mountain biking!

Look for the list to start soon...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm getting to it.  It's only early Sept, I'm still mountain biking!
> 
> Look for the list to start soon...



you da man!
:beer:


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 13, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Yes, gm's got a point..surrounding shops will run demoing much like a rental.  Given I just checked out *Sugarloaf's 12/10-12/11* Demo Days for only $5...one can see some savings.  I have never returned to an area shop to switch skis midday...so no knowledge of procedure...



Wow, $5 is a good deal!

My experience is that a full day demo will run you $30-$60 (Sugarbush, Stratton) or some places do a $10/hr type thing (Jackson Hole). I've done this a couple times, and have been unhappy w the results. The skis available are limited, which is the biggest issue. I want to switch multiple times (which I always do) when I am testing. This results in a lot of waiting, as the dudes in the shop have other stuff going on, and you have to wait your turn "in line."  

Demo Days are much better bc they are free, the tent locations are usually super convenient, and the reps can adjust the bindings in about 15 seconds.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> The best way = Stay tuned to this forum!!!
> 
> As dates get announced, you will see a pretty comprehensive thread on the subject. I think it is usually a "sticky" thread (one that stays at the top), so that you don't have to hunt for it.
> 
> Also, pray for early season weather that is conducive to demo days, bc last year, I know at least Mt. Snow's was canceled and unable to be rescheduled.





gmcunni said:


> the places i've seen that offer demo programs all season are paid options, basically rental of a  new high end ski.   i did this a few times years ago when i just started getting back into skiing after a few years off and had old straight skis.  i'd think almost every mountain offers this.
> 
> if you want free then you have to chase down the places that are having a demo day, where multiple vendors come in to push their product.
> 
> one of the moderators here used to maintain a sticky thread on this topic, updating it all year as new demo days were announced, but i don't see one for this season, yet!





bvibert said:


> I'm getting to it.  It's only early Sept, I'm still mountain biking!
> 
> Look for the list to start soon...



Okay, you guys got me to start the thread a few days earlier than last year.  Just one date to start...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=82588


----------



## adamh (Sep 14, 2010)

Can someone explain to me, a newbie with demo days, how the demo days actually work?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 14, 2010)

adamh said:


> Can someone explain to me, a newbie with demo days, how the demo days actually work?



Pretty easy stuff.  On a demo day, a number of manufacturers show up at the resort hosting the demo day with their vehicles filled up with a bunch of different models/lengths of this seasons gear.  You typically fill out a waiver form and get your height/weight/boot sole length determined/measured so that the manufacturers rep will know the proper setting for the bindings.  Once that's been determined, you head to the manufacturers vehicles and start trying out what ever gear you want to/they have available. All the skis used at demo day events have bindings that can quickly and easily be adjusted to your boot sole length.  After a couple of runs on that gear, you bring that pair back and go grab another pair from either the same manufacturer or a different one.  It can be a great way to try out a bunch of different makes/models/lengths of skis in one place for a side by side comparison, the vast majority of the time at no charge.

There are some other types of demo sevrices that exist, usually for a daily fee which very often can be applied towards the purchase of a new pair of skis when bought from that shop(which is typically owned by the mountain)  In a set up like this, what happens is you get set up through the shop after paying your daily fee, and then can try out as many makes/models/lengths that that shop has that day.  Most shops will allow up to credit 2 to 3 days worth of demo fees towards the purchase of new gear.  Kind of similiar to a true demo day, except for the daily fee and also that at most demo day events they'll be more manufacturers and ski models/lengths available to try than a single shop typical has in their demo inventory


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Pretty easy stuff.  On a demo day, a number of manufacturers show up at the resort hosting the demo day with their vehicles filled up with a bunch of different models/lengths of this seasons gear.  You typically fill out a waiver form and get your height/weight/boot sole length determined/measured so that the manufacturers rep will know the proper setting for the bindings.  Once that's been determined, you head to the manufacturers vehicles and start trying out what ever gear you want to/they have available. All the skis used at demo day events have bindings that can quickly and easily be adjusted to your boot sole length.  After a couple of runs on that gear, you bring that pair back and go grab another pair from either the same manufacturer or a different one.  It can be a great way to try out a bunch of different makes/models/lengths of skis in one place for a side by side comparison, the vast majority of the time at no charge.
> 
> There are some other types of demo sevrices that exist, usually for a daily fee which very often can be applied towards the purchase of a new pair of skis when bought from that shop(which is typically owned by the mountain)  In a set up like this, what happens is you get set up through the shop after paying your daily fee, and then can try out as many makes/models/lengths that that shop has that day.  Most shops will allow up to credit 2 to 3 days worth of demo fees towards the purchase of new gear.  Kind of similiar to a true demo day, except for the daily fee and also that at most demo day events they'll be more manufacturers and ski models/lengths available to try than a single shop typical has in their demo inventory



It's worth noting that most often they'll want your credit card info before you take the skis out... just in case their skis never come back.  Also, most demo days are free, but some charge a small fee.  Like the event at Sugarloaf on Dec 10th-11th; there's a $5 charge which is good towards the purchase of a pair of skis.


----------

